# LIFE'S TIDBITS!



## REO (Jun 19, 2011)

I know people share the big things that happen to them, but what about the little tidbits?

Here are a few recent ones from me!

I got hubby to take me fishing at the lake over here. We've tried different spots.

I was catching little fish and letting them go. We were told to try under a bridge for catfish. Here came a snake swimming by! Well, it fell in love with the bobber on hubby's line!




Hubby was moving it here & there trying to get it away from the snake and the snake was chasing it! It was too funny! Well it was to me cuz I was backed far away! LOL

There I was, minding my own business watching TV. When I looked at the window and there was a huge raccoon staring at me! Each night he comes and looks in at me!

If I remember more, I'll add them. Do you have any tidbits??


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2011)

Sometimes it's the littlest things that can make me feel the most at peace or satisfied.

Recently, I "found" an author that's new to me but has written about 15 books... I'm on #5 now.

A new (to me) perfume I love called "Exceptional" that just makes me feel *sigh* happy.

Nights that aren't too muggy but not too cold, going out in my nightgown and hugging one, two or ten of our horses.

Sugar free peach iced tea... Our backyard resident family of flying squirrels... Family cookouts... The huge magnolia trees in our yard... A "don't have to think too hard" cartoon movie (just watched one last night)... Watching our horses watch the neighbor's fireworks on the 4th (they stand and watch each year!).


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2011)

Love those happy tidbits!!





At my family HOME in CA that went back 150 years is no more. ALL I have is a twig of trumpet vine that I took from the HUGE 100 yr old one that was my great grandgrandma's. It was planted at one place we had in OK for 7 yrs and I dug it up when we moved to another town. I babied that thing! It has been trying to grow at this place for 12 yrs now. During that ice storm 18 months ago, the ice broke my trumpet vine down to a nub





All I had left of HOME was gone.

Well! This Spring here it came back! Not only is it green, but full of flowers. We are very dry and HOT here so I was just out giving it water.

HAPPY TEARS! While I was there a little female hummingbird came to feed from it!

Life doesn't get any better!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 19, 2011)

Reo, I too have a trumpet vine, given to me by hubby several years ago, love watching the humming birds come and have a feast. Must admit my favorite little tidbit is getting up in the morning and as the sun rises looking out at my four legged babies all waiting for me, and looking at the door, of course I'm drinking coffee, I'm also basking in the glory of the sunrise and the shining glow of their bodies in the early morning light.


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2011)

My tidbits are:

Our 12 year old nephew is staying with us for the summer. He's a great kid and he's proving to be SO helpful. His parents said "work him hard!" so we're having him clean stalls, hellp with feeding, all kinds of different things, but with lots of down time and fun things mixed in. His parents came to visit (they live in adjoining state) and brought his four wheeler. We've told him he can go home whenever he decides to, but he's having a blast learning about the horses.

I LOVE my flower gardens. I enjoy having lots of flowers so that I can cut some to enjoy inside the house as well as outside. Peonies and irises are blooming here right now.

And rain, rain, and more rain. The flowers are loving it anyway.


----------



## wcr (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a 6 month old boxer female who is the gentlest dog but quickly becoming a big girl. We have a friend staying with us that has a 7 week old Shih Tzu puppy and our dog lays on the ground to be at puppy level and they play together constantly. Killer has recently learned how to bark and growl and grabs Boo's big floppy lips and growls like crazy. Killer will stand with a whole leg in Boo's mouth to reach her lips. We watch them and laugh and it is the good-for-the-soul kind of belly laughs.

I have a big fish pond just below my deck with about 45 goldfish that we love to watch. Every day when I feed them I splash the water and they all swim over and like to be petted and swim through my hand as I play with them.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 20, 2011)

My tidbits

An old dear friend found me on Facebook and we reconnected. So happy

Even though my sons are grown they always tell me they love me before they hang up the phone or leave when they visit

Went to a dinner Sat night of all horsewomen and had a blast getting to know them


----------



## Sonya (Jun 20, 2011)

Great topic...I loved reading everyone's responses...

There is a stray kitty at our camp...I've seen her before in the woods behind my backyard fence. She was crying today so I went back there and she let me pick her up, she is very skinny but friendly...she doesn't seem to like men, she ran from my husband. We just so happened to have a can of catfood (my hubby uses them in his crawfish traps...just like Deadliest Catch..lol)...so I gave it to her...she gobbled it right up. I will let it be her choice if she stays around, if she does, she will be fixed and get her shots and be well fed. She is mainly white with some tabby stripes....any ideas for names?


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Robin, I hope this is the 'post of the year'.

What a beautiful idea.

The child like wonder of tidbits, that fill our hearts,

get us thru those not so memorable moments.

I marvel at many things. The beauty of children, animals and nature

bring pitty pats to my heart, all the time.

I get up on nights when the moon is full just to watch it

glow over the pastures and fences and count the stars.

I wake quietly in the mornings, early, hoping the deer

will be in the back yard, where I can see them from bed,

trimming the trees. Well, maybe not the trimming part but

I love that they are trustful enough to visit.

Two years ago, my son and his wife were married here in our

back yard. It was a very NW wedding under a beautiful 10x10

cedar arbor, with flowing gauzy drapes, that Michael built them.

In the middle of their vows a hummingbird came and hummed inbetween

them. You could hear the guests take a collective deep breath. Then the

hummingbirds flew into the circle of guests and hummed before flitting

off into the trees. People still talk of it. It was beyond magical.

....and the joy of my new grandson. I don't think there are words.

Or for the tears of joy I wept when our little colt was born, Saturday morning.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard my 1 1/2 year old nephew say my name for the first time yesterday



. My 16 year old daughter has been coming to the barn and hanging out( She's really bored,lol).


----------



## Sonya (Jun 20, 2011)

Jill...who is the author?

I am reading "The Passage" by Justin Cronin right now..almost done...it is awesome...kind of a Stephen King/Dean Koontz book...I can't put it down..part 2 isn't coming out until next year though...darn, it's going to drive me crazy waiting!


----------



## candycar (Jun 20, 2011)

Today my "hay guy" thought my husband was my father! That made me smile



We are only 1.5 years apart, and he thought I was only 40-42 years old! Hubby wasn't amused tho...

The best part about it was I got a shed full of nice hay, now I can relax!

I love looking out the picture window while laying in bed and see the horses on the hill. Gives me a great reason to get up.

I get goose bumps when the momma deer come to the salt block next to the horse pen and don't run away as I'm feeding or cleaning the area. Soon I'll get to see the babies.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess mine would be a big, Red Head Woodpecker that has taken up residence in a hollow tree in our back pasture...I love watching him.

Also,sitting out side, having my coffee in the morning and listening to the horses chew their morning hay...I can usually tell who had a good nights sleep or who got up on the wrong side of the bed by just the way they are acting with each other.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my tidbit! My brand new nephew, Landon Patrick! This is my oldest daughter, Olivia, holding him. He was born this morning. Our family is overflowing with happiness!


----------



## Seashells (Jun 20, 2011)

Current life tidbits: Yesterday, my mother asked me to cook up a delicious green chili dinner for her birthday. I finished reading the Bible last night. My brother from Oregon will be visiting tomorrow.


----------



## bevann (Jun 20, 2011)

My smiling Corgi faces when I come downstairs each day.

Soft whinnies when I go in the barn each morning.

Nice soft gentle rain today when we are so very dry.

Being able to go back to the gym to exercise after being released from physical therapy.

Thanking God every morning for getting all my senior citizen horses through another night with no colics.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 20, 2011)

My tidbits of happiness are;

laying in bed listening to the choir of bird song when I first wake up

feeling a soft breeze blowing that keeps all the biting bugs away

looking at the satiny petals on my rose that has begun to produce its heart out

seeing fat buds on my peonies for the first time since we moved here 7 years ago

watching my adult son cuddle with my little Boston terrier while he watches a web cast (even tho he tries to act like she doesn't move him  )

having 2 of my horses who come when i call their names so I don't have to go out to the pasture to get them

the bright yellow color of my early blooming day lilies

I could go on and on, I have much to be appreciative of and I try to be aware of that every single day (even when its poring rain and muddy and cold when I go out to feed - then I try to be grateful for the freshness of the air and oh yes... best of all, the really terrific rubber boots my husband bought me for Mothers day  )


----------



## Ashley (Jun 20, 2011)

Well every morning when I’m in half a daze and woken with one of many "I have to pee trips" my cat scares the crap out of me as he is sitting on the deck rail staring in the bathroom window waiting to come in.

Last night I woke up in the middle of the night due to the horrible nightmares I have started to have since being preggo, and got to feel many little thumps in my belly.

Last night I found the most awesome hay. Very nice alfalfa/grass hay mix for my horses. At a really really amazing price of $30 bucks a round bale, 4x5 bales. Now I just have to find a time to get them home when it’s not raining. He typically only gets enough for his horses but had extra this year to sell. Never rained on and stored inside. Put up nice and dry.

Today, I found out the gender of the little monkey that is causing all the commotion in my belly.


----------



## REO (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Ashley, won't you share with us the gender of your baby?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 20, 2011)

take a guess....Its about 12oz right now, and finally starting to feel it move on a regular basis.


----------



## REO (Jun 26, 2011)

Great pics Ashley! But I'm no good at trying to figure out what is what on those






If you're thinking of getting those "instant eye lift" miracles on the TV commercials, save your money!

Just take sissors and cut a piece of scotch tape into a crescent shape and................

Inteant eye lift! Just like the ones they're selling!





I can picture someone being bored and putting tape on their eyelids and saying, Hey neat! And now ladies are paying money for that invention LOL!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 27, 2011)

If it looks like a hamburger like above its a girl. If it looks like a turtle its a boy.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 27, 2011)

Ashley said:


> If it looks like a hamburger like above its a girl. If it looks like a turtle its a boy.


I would say: BOY


----------



## Ashley (Jun 27, 2011)

Nope its a girl. If you look at it there are 3 little white spots which make the bun and the hamburger. If it was a boy the only white spot you would see is the large one in the middle.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 27, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Nope its a girl. If you look at it there are 3 little white spots which make the bun and the hamburger. If it was a boy the only white spot you would see is the large one in the middle.



Ok neat! Congrats on a Girl


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats on your baby GIRL Ashley!





I wanted to add one. Yesterday I checked the mares & knew it was safe to leave for an hour. Hubby took me to the lake down the street to swim. I was out and it was very deep & I was getting buzzed by dragonflies! I felt like King Kong being buzzed by those bi-planes LOL!

I held my hand up out of the water very still and soon one landed on my finger! It was inches from my face! It was the coolest thing! Then it took off and I felt him land on my forehead-hair line. Back to my finger. Back & forth 4 times.

Not much of a tid bit to some I guess, but it was thrilling to me!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 28, 2011)

Reo, those moments of complete contentment and being privileged to share the earth with its other creatures are the tidbits that really count. I'm glad you shared, I was mentally transported to that lake and your moment. Thanks.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 29, 2011)

My Day Lillies are blooming. They make me smile!

My favorite mare is feeling better after a bout of colic... we had a horrible storm and I think thats what started it.

Robin


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2011)

The smell of freshly cut hay is one of my most favorite scents in the world, and the contented feeling I get when the hay barn is filling up with wonderful, fragrant hay is one of the best feelings in the world to me. Both happened this week, love it!


----------



## REO (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice!

My friend & Sis Theresa (rockin r) came to see me yesterday, after not seeing her for about 6 months. Because of the "alien" she's so thin a breeze might knock her over, but she looked good! And I'm glad she's still with us! Karrel & I invited them over for the 4th of July, a weenie roast and goodies.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Loved the dragonfly story and everyone's special moments!

It's been a tough few weeks here (one elderly family member tried to commit suicide, three days later my grandma died while I was visiting her alone, then my boyfriend's grandma went on hospice, a friend got in a bad car accident with her trailer then nearly lost her sister, another friend lost a foal...



All in seven days!) but there are certainly moments that make you smile.

I had a call at work the other evening, an employee trying to call out sick. He kept insisting he was calling out for "10 o'clock this morning" and when I'd try to clarify if it was 10AM the next morning or 10PM tonight (it was 8PM when he called) he would repeat over and over that it was for 10 o'clock this morning. I finally explained that it was 8PM and we only do sick calls prior to shifts so I could mark him absent for the next day or he needed to call his supervisor if he'd missed a shift this morning as there was nothing I could do. As if speaking to someone with special needs, he carefully explained to me that it was 8AM and he was calling out for a shift in two hours at 10AM- _in the morning._ Restraining the urge to use the same tone, I carefully explained that the sun was currently _setting_, not rising, and that as I'd been at work since 2:30 in the afternoon I was fairly sure it was in fact 8*PM*. There was silence...a small "Oh"...then he hung up.








We've had some family visiting since I got back home from Grandma's, a cousin who's up here for some specialized cancer treatments, and I got to spend time with her adorable 2 year old daughter for the first time. Seeing her expression of fascination as she fed the minis carrots was priceless.





Between the weather and all the family stuff I've been depressed and haven't gotten out with the boys much. When I let them out yesterday they were WIRED



and got to racing laps up and down our fenced side driveway as fast as they could go. Kody would drop to roll, get maybe halfway into it then levitate straight up into the air and kick out violently and take off running again. He and Turbo looked like frogs on a hot stove!



Run run run BUCK!!! Buck, buck, buck, half-roll, take off running. ZOOOOOM. Screetch!! Synchronized sliding halt, rollback, buck and take off running again, bellies to the ground and tails flagged. I was laughing so hard I was doubled over, letting it peal out until it echoed off the barn. What an infectiously joyful moment.








Leia


----------



## REO (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG Leia! I'm so sorry about your grandma! And for all the other sorrows you've been through lately. {{{hugs}}}

There's nothing like minis to pump your soul full of joy when it's needed most!





A tid bit is a little life happening, doesn't have to be happy. Could be anything to share!

I've tried in the past to get close to those dragonflies before. They take off and won't let you near! That's why it was so cool to have some lighting on my head & hand! Kinda magical! They had blue wings & black bodies.


----------



## KayAnn (Jul 1, 2011)

Barn kittens playing with anything they come across, a couple of good cups of coffee in the morning, new hay put up in the barn. Watching the baby deers, my snoring Boston Terrior, show horses that are coming together right when they need too!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 1, 2011)

I grew up way out in the country and then moved to Wisconsin and the country with my husband. That was 40 years ago, when we bought a VERY old, run down farmhouse and 41 acres. Seven years after that we sold the house with one acre and built a new home way up on the hill in the woods on the remaining 40 acres.

Since that time, we've bought more of the surrounding land and my son and his family bought the property next to ours, so between us we have about 200 acres and we had about six miles of riding trails bulldozed through it, going up and down the hills and around the beds and by the creek and our pond.

Every day that I get out on my four wheeler or on my horse is a treasure to me. The beauty of the area we live in just blows me away. The glaciers never got to this part of the state, so the land was never flattened. But the best part of having all this land is that my son and his wife also have a deep love and respect for it and they are instilling it in their two children.

Every evening since early March, just before the sun sets, I've been driving my Kawasaki Mule to my son's and picking up the 3 year old and 8 year old grandkids and taking them for a "night ride." We go maybe three or four slow miles, into the deep woods onto the trails, and we sing. All kinds of silly songs, and we sing loud! Each week I teach the kids a new song. This week it's "Davy Crocket." And for the last few weeks the lightning bugs have been so thick that sometimes I turn off the headlights and we slowly move through a cloud of them.

In the winter we've come upon raccoons and deer and even a coyote and a few red foxes. The kids look forward to these rides as much as I do. My three year old grandson will see me in the afternoon and say, "You coming back for Night Ride?" And when we pull out of his driveway, we ride between my son's corn field and our corn field, and that boy always has to compare to see whose corn is taller. And if we find a stalk of corn on my property that's taller, he says, "I'm going to snitch it!"


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 2, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> And for the last few weeks the lightning bugs have been so thick that sometimes I turn off the headlights and we slowly move through a cloud of them.














I've sure treasured the few summers I've gone back East. We don't have the heat or humidity here, but we also don't have the lightning bugs!

Leia


----------

